# Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch



## Moneymaker95 (13. August 2012)

Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine spinnroute im großem Angeladen gekaut, 12 bis 46 Gramm Wurfgewischt von DAM (42 euro) nach berautung vom Verkäufer das diese für meine zwecke (Spinnfischen an der Lahn auf Hecht Zander und Barch ) gut geignet wäre. Rolle hat ich noch daheim 30 mono mit 12 kg tragkraft ausgestattet und fertig. Leider hab ich auch so noch keinerlei erfahrung mit Spinnfischen und hab mich da auf die beratung des verkäufers verlassen. Momentan lese ich mir so einige themen durch um mit einwenig theorie wissen an die sache dran zu gehen , und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das immer davon geredet wird das hecht und Zander, Barch nicht auf einer route gefischt werderden kann. Warum ist dies so? Und was ich auserdem erlesen hab das viele beim spinnfischen mit geflochtener schnur reden was gegen alles spricht was ich darüber gehört hab bis jetzt?

mfg moneymaker95


----------



## Backfire (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

1. Rute, nicht route.
2. auf Barsch fischt man üblicherweise mit kleineren Kunstködern als z.B. auf Hecht. Deshalb nimmt man dafür eine leichtere, empfindlichere Rute, um diese kleinen Köder gefühlvoll führen zu können. Andersrum kann man mit einer leichten Barschrute einen schweren Hechtköder nicht präzise führen oder werfen, da die Rute dabei schon in einen Belastungsbereich kommt, der normalerweise nur im Drill erreicht wird.
3. man benutzt geflochtene Schnur weil diese keine Dehnung aufweist und so der Kontakt zum Köder präziser ist, und jegliche Aktion am Köder sofort zur Rute übertragen wird. Zudem kann man mit wesentlich geringeren Schnurdurchmessern fischen, was bei leichten Kunstködern in weiteren und genaueren Würfen resultiert.

mfg
Backi


----------



## Bassey (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



Moneymaker95 schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine spinnroute im großem Angeladen gekaut, 12 bis 46 Gramm Wurfgewischt von DAM (42 euro) nach berautung vom Verkäufer das diese für meine zwecke (Spinnfischen an der Lahn auf Hecht Zander und Barch ) gut geignet wäre. Rolle hat ich noch daheim 30 mono mit 12 kg tragkraft ausgestattet und fertig. Leider hab ich auch so noch keinerlei erfahrung mit Spinnfischen und hab mich da auf die beratung des verkäufers verlassen. Momentan lese ich mir so einige themen durch um mit einwenig theorie wissen an die sache dran zu gehen , und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das immer davon geredet wird das hecht und Zander, Barch nicht auf einer route gefischt werderden kann. Warum ist dies so? Und was ich auserdem erlesen hab das viele beim spinnfischen mit geflochtener schnur reden was gegen alles spricht was ich darüber gehört hab bis jetzt?
> 
> mfg moneymaker95



Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine *Spinrute* im großen Angeladen gekauft, 12 bis 46 Gramm Wurfgewicht von  DAM (42 euro) nach Beratung vom Verkäufer, das diese für meine Zwecke  (Spinfischen an der Lahn auf Hecht Zander und Barsch ) gut geeignet wäre.  Rolle hat ich noch daheim 0,30 mono mit 12 kg Tragkraft ausgestattet und  fertig. Leider hab ich auch so noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit Spinfischen  und hab mich da auf die Beratung des Verkäufers verlassen. Momentan  lese ich mir so einige Themen durch um mit ein_wenig Theoriewissen an  die Sache dran zu gehen , und dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass immer davon  geredet wird, dass Hecht, Zander, Barsch nicht auf einer Rute gefischt werden kann. Warum ist dies so? Und was ich außerdem erlesen hab, dass  viele beim Spinfischen mit geflochtener Schnur reden was gegen alles  spricht was ich darüber gehört hab bis jetzt?
(Sinn und Zweck des Satzes?)

Grammar Nazi strikes again! (okay, die Großschreibung lasse ich bei meinem Handy auch links liegen, aber bei so manchen Worten bluten mir die Augen)


----------



## wrdaniel (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Du kannst mit deiner Rute schon Hechte, Zander und Barsche fangen. Es kommt allerdings auf die Art und Weise an wie du jene fangen möchtest. Du wirst z.B. Probleme haben sehr leichte Köder weit raus zu werfen, bzw. sie ordentlich zu führen. Genauso wird es mit schweren Jerkbaits aussehen. usw. 

Es spricht aber z.B. nichts gegen Spinner und Blinker welche für deine Rute ein akzeptables Gewicht besitzen.


----------



## Aurikus (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Machbar ist es schon, alle drei Fischarten zu befischen! Bei großen Hechten wird es allerdings schon schwieriger!! Da braucht man ein bisschen Erfahrung, um als Sieger aus dem Match zu kommen!! Und auf Barsche macht es mit einer leichteren Rute einfach mehr Spaß und die Barsche schlitzen nicht so schnell aus!! Aber wie gesagt, es ist machbar und für den Anfang reicht es allemal!!! 

Geflochtene ist deshalb besser, weil die so gut wie keine Dehnung hat und somit Besserer Kontakt zum Köder, zum Grund und zum Biss besteht, als bei einer Monofilen!! Kurzum man spürt Alles viel besser!! Nachteil ist Allerdings, dass Geflochtene etwaige Fehler im Drill weniger verzeit als Monofile, mit Ihrer höheren Dehnung!!! Auch Hier würde ich mal sagen, dass die Monofile für den Anfang reicht, wenn Du willst! Kaufen kannst Du Dir dann immer noch welche!!! ;-)


----------



## Moneymaker95 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

woher weiß ich jetzt für was meine rute eher geignet ist?
Ich wollte mit blinkern,Wobblern und gummifische angeln?
Die Lahn ist in den meisten Fällen nicht breiter als 75 m oder weniger, also muss ich  ja nicht so weit raus und zb Kunstköder die 30 Gramm haben sind doch schon sehr groß und da die angel ja ein Wurfgewicht von 12 bis 46 gramm hat versteh ich das problem nicht so ganz.


----------



## Lucius (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Also haben müssen, muss man geflochtene m.M. nach nur beim Gummifisch angeln, denn da MUSST du spüren, wie dein Köder auf den Grund aufschlägt und gerade Bisse von Zandern können von ganz vorsichtig bis hart und extrem schnell kommen und da ist der Fisch schon weg, bevor dir die Monofile überhaupt über die Rute mitteilt, das da einer gewesen ist..;-)
Ebenso verhält es sich mit der Rute, ne Rute mit Schwabbelspitze geht zum Gummifischen gar nicht, aus den selben Gründen wie bei der Schnur....

Ich selbst bin auch mit einer "Allroundrute" unterwegs, ne günstige Shimano Vengance mit 3,00 m und 14-40g Wurfgewicht, die ist grad so Hart genug für Gummifische (könnte als reine Gufi-Rute ruhig härter sein), aber da Ich selbst auch gerne mit kleinen Wobblern und Oberflächenködern angele passt Sie dafür auch gerade noch so......

Du wirst merken das man als Anfänger oder Gelegenheitsangler mit einer Rute viele Angelmethoden erfolgreich ausüben kann, aber wenn man dann sich mal mit einer Methode intensiver auseinandersetzt und diese einzelnen Methoden für sich optimieren will, weil Sie einem Spass machen - wird man sich dann auch zumeist mit seinem Tackle weitaus mehr spezialisieren...


----------



## Lucius (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



Moneymaker95 schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine spinnroute im großem Angeladen gekaut.....




..btw. fehlt da bei "gekaut" ein L oder F...!?#c;+:g

Just Jokin..!:m:q:q:m


----------



## thanatos (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

mal jetzt klartext,(kleinschreibung weil ich rauche)
man braucht heute für jeden köder eine speziele rute ,schnur und rolle.
reicht aber nicht aus es muß auch alles dem zielfisch angepaßt sein.warum? weil es der handel anbietet,es experten hochloben und es 
einfach so sein muß.
miete dir mal schon mal ne turnhalle oder große scheune wo du in 
zukunft dein angelzeug unter bringst.
mit so einem gerät wie deins hab ich früher auch gefischt (weils nichts gab) hatte noch ersatzspulen für verschiedene schnurstärken,bei kleinen
ködern ist 30er mono etwas stark,hab damit auch nicht schlechter gefangen als heute,alles ne frage des persöhnlichen könnens.die ganze
spezialisierung macht das angeln angenehmer aber nicht erfolgreicher.


----------



## Carp-MV (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



> mal jetzt klartext,(kleinschreibung weil ich rauche)
> man braucht heute für jeden köder eine speziele rute ,Schnur und rolle.
> reicht aber nicht aus es muß auch alles dem zielfisch angepaßt  sein.warum? weil es der handel anbietet,es experten hochloben und es
> einfach so sein muß.
> ...


Sehr guter Beitrag, daumen hoch!
Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn der ein oder andere diese ganzen speziellen Dinge für sich braucht. Was ich aber nicht richtig finde ist das dieser ganze Hype auf jeden der was fragt übertragen werden muss. Ne ohne geflochtene geht absolut nicht, oder du brauchts *für jede einzelne Fischart* am besten noch 3 verschiedene Ruten und 6 Rollen plus Ersatzspulen.

Man kann es auch übertreiben finde ich und langsam vergessen manche um was es wirklich geht und machen aus dem Hobby "Angeln" ein wahres Wettrüsten. Sehr negative Entwicklung und ich freue mich immer wieder über die älteren Angler die mit 2 Teleruten (teils auch sogenannter billig Schund) alles erfolgreich beangeln und für diesen ganzen Tacklewahn nur ein lächeln übrig haben....


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

|good:

Meine Meinung. Klar kann man alles optimieren und es ist vielleicht angenehmer mit der richtigen Rute zu fischen.
Aber eine "Durchschnittsrute" reicht eigentlich aus (so 30-40g Wurfgewicht). Klar, damit machen die Barsche nicht mehr so viel Spaß, ich kann keine 150g Jerkbaits mehr benutzen...aber muss man das?

Spinner/Blinker/Wobbler/Gummifisch läuft alles prächtig und es fängt Fische. Vom Barsch zum Hecht.


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



> Man kann es auch übertreiben finde ich und langsam vergessen manche um was es wirklich geht und machen aus dem Hobby "Angeln" ein wahres Wettrüsten. Sehr negative Entwicklung und ich freue mich immer wieder über die älteren Angler die mit 2 Teleruten (teils auch sogenannter billig Schund) alles erfolgreich beangeln und für diesen ganzen Tacklewahn nur ein lächeln übrig haben....


 
Das ist deine persönliche Meinung und daran ist nichts auszusetzen. Ich habe auch nicht für jeden Fisch eine andere Rute - spezialsiere mich jedoch auf die Anforderungen (jeweiliges Gewässer, Köder etc.).

Klar kann man an die Telerute mit 30er Mono auch nen kleinen Wobbler hängen. Aber du vergisst die Details wie Handling, Aktion, Führung, Bisserkennung usw. Das erreicht man optimalerweise mit passendem Gerät.

Gerade beim Spinnfischen schaut die Sache doch etwas anders aus, als beim Ansitzen.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag, daumen hoch!
> ................................................................................
> Man kann es auch übertreiben finde ich und langsam vergessen manche um was es wirklich geht und machen aus dem Hobby "Angeln" ein wahres Wettrüsten. Sehr negative Entwicklung und ich freue mich immer wieder über die älteren Angler die mit 2 Teleruten (teils auch sogenannter billig Schund) alles erfolgreich beangeln und für diesen ganzen Tacklewahn nur ein lächeln übrig haben....



Genau so fisch ich schon mein ganzes Leben erfolgreich.
Ich sehe oft das hier Angler aufschlagen die zu zweit einen Anhänger nur für Angelgeräte. Da könnte ich mich jedes Mal tot lachen. Noch mehr wenn dann Besagte nach dem dritten Tag kommen und fragen ob ich mal mit raus fahren könnte um ein bischen Guide zu spielen. 
Welches ungläubige Erstaunen wenn ich dann mit einer Billigrute und zwei sehr kleinen Köderkästen ankomme und auch noch was fange.

Gruß
Delef


----------



## hechtomat77 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



thanatos schrieb:


> mal jetzt klartext,(kleinschreibung weil ich rauche)


 
Wie geil!
Was rauchst du denn, dass man dann nicht mehr Gross schreiben kann?


----------



## Carp-MV (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



> Das ist deine persönliche Meinung und daran ist nichts auszusetzen. Ich  habe auch nicht für jeden Fisch eine andere Rute - spezialsiere mich  jedoch auf die Anforderungen (jeweiliges Gewässer, Köder etc.).
> 
> Klar kann man an die Telerute mit 30er Mono auch nen kleinen Wobbler  hängen. Aber du vergisst die Details wie Handling, Aktion, Führung,  Bisserkennung usw. Das erreicht man optimalerweise mit passendem Gerät.
> 
> Gerade beim Spinnfischen schaut die Sache doch etwas anders aus, als beim Ansitzen.


Ich sage ja nicht das niemand Gerät optimieren darf, da versteht man meinen Beitrag dann völlig falsch. Ich finde es nur übertrieben das man von jeden Neuling sowas auch gleich erwartet und denen dann gleich das teuerste Zeug empfohlen wird und man ihnen das als das absolutes Non-plus-ultra verkauft.

Gerade ein junger Angler ohne viel Erfahrung, sollte so einfach wie möglich in dieses Hobby einsteigen und selber alle nötigen Erfahrungen sammeln. Man kann gerne Tipps geben das ist oft eine schöne Sache aber man darf diese Tipps nicht als "du musst sonst wird das nix" hinstellen. Du verstehst sicher was ich meine... ;-)



> Genau so fisch ich schon mein ganzes Leben erfolgreich.
> Ich sehe oft das hier Angler aufschlagen die zu zweit einen Anhänger nur für Angelgeräte. Da könnte ich mich jedes Mal tot  lachen. Noch mehr wenn dann Besagte nach dem dritten Tag kommen und  fragen ob ich mal mit raus fahren könnte um ein bischen Guide zu  spielen.
> Welches ungläubige Erstaunen wenn ich dann mit einer Billigrute und zwei  sehr kleinen Köderkästen ankomme und auch noch was fange.
> 
> ...


Absolut vorbildlich, das ist nämlich Angeln! Alles andere ist sogenannter Luxus den man sich gönnen kann, *aber es darf und sollte kein muss sein*. Das sollten viele mal wieder verinnerlichen...


----------



## u-see fischer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



thanatos schrieb:


> .....
> mit so einem gerät wie deins hab ich früher auch gefischt (weils nichts gab) hatte noch ersatzspulen für verschiedene schnurstärken,bei kleinen
> ködern ist 30er mono etwas stark,hab damit auch nicht schlechter gefangen als heute,alles ne frage des persöhnlichen könnens.die ganze
> spezialisierung macht das angeln angenehmer und etwas erfolgreicher.



Habe Deinen Text mal etwas korrigiert  .

Als Jugendlicher habe ich auch so geangelt, hat auch spass gemacht. Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich jedoch meine Ausrüstung zunehmend spezialisiert. Würde auf jeden Fall eine Ersatzspule für die Rolle kaufen wenn nicht vorhanden und diese mit einer 0,20 Mono oder equivalenter gefolochtener Schnur bespulen. Kleine Spinne, Wobbler und Gummifische lassen sich mit einer 0,30 Mono nicht wirklich weit werfen, dünnere Schnurdurchmesser werfen da wesendlich weiter. Auch die Kunstköder laufen an einer dünneren Schnur einfach besser, von der Sichtigkeit mal ganz abgesehen.

Nach einiger Zeit wirst Du schon merken, das der Drill eines Barsches in durchschnittsgröße (die fängt man halt meistens, Kapitale sind eindeutig in der Unterzahl |kopfkrat) mit einer leichteren Rute mehr Spass machen wird, auch werden wohl weniger Barsche ausschlitzen, da die Rute besser arbeitet, Barsche haben halt ein weiches Maul.


----------



## Carp-MV (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



> *Als Jugendlicher habe ich auch so geangelt,* hat auch spass gemacht. Im  Laufe der Zeit hat sich jedoch meine Ausrüstung zunehmend spezialisiert.



Genau das meinte ich.....
Diese Erfahrung sollte jeder Angler machen dürfen denn nur so lernt man auch richtiges Angeln. ;-)


----------



## Wegberger (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Hallo,

ich stehe ja vor einem ähnlichen Problem - und muss sagen, dass die Krux an der Geschichte ist, dass man zum einem keinen objektiven Schund kaufen möchte aber zum anderen den anglerischen Erfahrungsschatz sich erst noch selber erangeln muss.

Wenn man von erfahrenenen Anglern hört, dass sich der Keller eh wundersamer Weise fast von alleine mit Rollen & Ruten füllt #c, dann ist am Anfang auch der Faktor Euronen auch nicht unerheblich.

Ich suche jedenfalls zum Anfang nicht (als themenfremdes Beispiel) eine C- Klasse, 7er BMW oder Audi A6 sondern den die A-Klasse, 1er oder A3 um meine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln zu können.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Andal (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Spinnfischen war, ist und bleibt prinzipiell immer das Gleiche. Ein künstlicher Köder wird ausgeworfen und irgendwie wieder eingeholt. Da spielt es nicht so die große Rolle, wie es uns Medien und Industrie gerne weiß machen wollen, ob man nun mit einer Allerweltskombo loszieht, oder sich mit der jährlich neuen "Sau" durchs Dorf treiben lässt.

Nun wird der dedicated follower of fashion natürlich mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung verkünden, dass nur die neuesten Gerätschaften auch taugen, die topmodernen Superköder entsprechend trendy zu präsentieren. Da mit hat er auch ein gut Teil Recht.

Degegen steht dann der ruhigere Typ mit seiner Allerweltsausrüstung, der vermeintliche Nachteile ganz einfach mit eigener Phantasie bei der Köderführung und allem anderen Drum und Dran locker kompensiert. Auch er hat ein schönes Stück weit Recht.

Was man aus dieser Erkenntnis heraus nun macht... ich habe dazu keine wirkliche Antwort. Nur eben so viel. Mit einer einzigen Rute wird man nicht auskommen, so wie es uns der Herr L. mit seiner Blechpeitsche immer einreden wollte. Zwei, drei Rütchen zum Spinnfischen in den diversen Klassen reichen aber dicke aus.

Beim Spinnfischen gelingt mir das tatsächlich und ich vermisse nichts. Aber beim Friedfischangeln, da sitzt mir der Schulteraffe bombenfest im Nacken. Zwei Seelen wohnen ach in meiner Brust! #h


----------



## Nordwärts (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



thanatos schrieb:


> mal jetzt klartext,(kleinschreibung weil ich rauche)
> man braucht heute für jeden köder eine speziele rute ,schnur und rolle.
> reicht aber nicht aus es muß auch alles dem zielfisch angepaßt  sein.warum? weil es der handel anbietet,es experten hochloben und es
> einfach so sein muß.
> ...


Wenn ich mit Gerät angeln würde, was Experten empfehlen, dann hätte ich ne Red Arc, irgendeine Pseudojapanische Rute eines deutschen Herstellers, angeln würde ich nur mit Nanofil und Fireline, und in meinem Einhänger würde sich bestimmt seit Jahren kein Spinner oder Blinker verirrt haben.
Das ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall, und trotzdem angel ich mit hochwertigem Angelgerät... Und falls es dich beruhigt, Scheunen habe ich noch nicht gemietet |bigeyes




Carp-MV schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben finde ich und langsam vergessen manche um was es wirklich geht und machen aus dem Hobby "Angeln" ein wahres Wettrüsten.


Ja, schade, ist halt so wie "Mein Haus, Mein Boot, Mein Auto.. und meine ANGELN!!!" :q:q




Carp-MV schrieb:


> ich freue mich immer wieder über die älteren Angler die mit 2 Teleruten (teils auch sogenannter billig Schund) alles erfolgreich beangeln und für diesen ganzen Tacklewahn nur ein lächeln übrig haben....


Ja, die "Alten" sind auch manchmal ganz nett, nur bei mir meckern sie immer über die Fänge...
Das soll überhaupt nicht abwertend sein.


_____

Ich finde es sehr angebracht zu differenzieren.
Nur weil man hochwertiges Gerät fischt, sich spezialisiert oder sonstiges, heißt das nicht immer, dass man unbedingt ein Teil eines öffetnlichen Wettrüsten ist, dass man ganze Räume mit Gerät füllt, und all den Schnorch der Angelwerbeindustrie kauft.

Ich habe zwei Ruten zum barscheln, zwei für Zander, und eine für Hecht.
Natürlich kann man da mindestens zwei ausdünnen, aber das ist Gerät was sich in den Jahre auch so ansammelt. 
Aber es ist doch nichts verwerfliches, eine Barschrute zu haben um 3gr Jigs zu führen. Das würde ich mit meiner Hechtpeitsche von 120gr nie hin kriegen, dafür wirft sie auch mal ein 23cm Gummilatschen.

Versteht mich nicht flasch Jungs, jedem das seine, aber man kann die Frage d. Junganglers durchaus beantworten, ohne die "Neumodisch-modernen Angel(tackle)klischees" zu bedienen.

Nämlich:
Ruten unterscheiden sich in der Aktion, Länge und Wurfgewicht. 
Wenn man also eine Barschrute sucht, dann ist das in der Regel eine kürzere Rute, die Aktion sollte zumindest in der Spitze etwas leichter sein, damit der Köder im weichen Barschmaul nicht ausschlitzt. Das Wurfgewicht ist meist ehr im unteren Bereich. Natürlich gibt es Barschköder die wiegen vielleicht nur 3 gr, andere 30gr, das sind dann schon Happen für dicke Stachelritter.

Zanderruten haben oft eine harte Aktion. Da wir von Spinnruten ausgehen, und es z.B. mit Gufis auf Zander abgesehen haben, heißt es in der Regel, längere Rute = mehr Wurfweite und größerer Hebel, harte Aktion um den Haken in das harte Zandermaul eindringen zu lassen, und mittleres Wurfgewicht. 
Eine Geflochtene ist insbesondere beim "Zandergummiangeln" angebracht, da man sonst wie "taub" fischen würde. Du musst einfach spüren, ob dein Köder den Grund erreicht, wie er auftrifft, oder einfach die Bisse spüren. Das geht, wie gesagt, ideal mit einer harten Rute und einer Geflochtenen. Bei alles anderem würdest du so manchen möglichen Fisch gar nicht mitbekommen.

Beim Hechtangeln hat man, wie natürlich bei fast allen Fischen, eine große Palattte an Möglichkeiten den Fisch zu beangeln.. Spinner, Blinker, Gummis, Topwater und andere "Hardbaits" (Wobbler...), ob nun beim schleppen oder driften oder werfen. Da es ohnehin schwer ist, das angeln auf einen Zielfisch zu pauschalisieren, möchte ich das beim insbesondere beim Hecht nun nicht tun.

Jeder soll seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, aber zu preisen, es gibt  die eine Allroundrute, wäre soweiso verkehrt, dass wissen wir alle.

 Auch wenn ich verschieden Rutentypen zu den verschiedenen Fischarten  vorgestellt habe, sei gesagt, der Zielfisch ist meist zweitranging, man  kriegt einen Meterhecht auch mit einer 10gr Rute ausgedrillt, wichtiger  ist der Köder, der Ködertyp und das Gewässer, sowie die zu beangelnde  "Stelle".

 Ich hab auch mal mit einer Rute angefangen, ein Stock mit Schnur, Schwimmer, Haken und Wurm. |rolleyes

 Auch heute ziehe ich oft nur mit einer Rute los, aber was soll ich noch für Romane schreiben...

 Ich denke, meine Nachricht ist angekommen.

Lieben Gruß und Mahlzeit!:vik:


----------



## thanatos (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Wie geil!
> Was rauchst du denn, dass man dann nicht mehr Gross schreiben kann?


zigarillo und die halte ich in der linken hand ,ist nicht so prickelnd wenn dann die asche auf die tastatur fällt.:m

hab ja auch nicht mehr nur 3 ,ruten zur zeit stehen hier 
22 für mein stammgewässer zur sofortigen benutzung
in der bodenkammer noch das meeres getüdel und die fliegen-
peitschen und noch einiges mehr.bin ja auch schon 58 jahre
angler.hab jetzt natürlich immer die qual der wahl,was nehm ich heute mit.früher wurde am wasser einfach ummontiert,
klar ist ne umfangreiche ausstattung was schönes aber nicht 
von anfang an ein muß um freude an der fischerei zu haben


----------



## daci7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es eh nicht "DIE ANGEL" für eine Technik, einen Köder oder gar einen Fisch gibt - sondern das alles mit dem Angler steht und fällt.
Der eine fischt gerne dies und der andere lieber jenes - seine persönlichen Lieblinge muss da jeder selbst rausfinden.

Ich kann mich ganz und garnicht von der Tacklefraktion loseisen, da ich mittlerweile bestimmt auch "Ü50" bin ähhh hab und das mit der Hälfte an Jahren aufm Buckel - also mein Rutenwald wächst exponentiell, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass ich die Ruten *mittlerweile* nach meinen Kriterien aussuche und nicht nach vermeintlichem "Allgemeinwissen".

Auch wenn die Rutenindustrie mir vormachen will, dass ich zum Twitchen von XY eine kurze, knackige Baitcaster brauche bin ich der Meinung diesen Köder (an bestimmten Gewässern) angenehmer und fängiger mit meiner 2,7m Zanderjigge führen zu können ... um mal ein Beispiel anzusprechen.

Desweiteren kommt eine gewisse Sammelleidenschaft und ein nicht ungehöriger Spleen dazu und ZACK stapeln sich die Ruten bis unters Dach.

Klar sagt dann der eine "Du brauchst doch eh nicht so viele Ruten, kannst doch eh nur mit einer bzw. zweien angeln!" - und er hätte (wenigstens teilweise) Recht - ich brauche das nicht, ich WILL das  Ist wie mit High-End-Gerät, Luxuskarossen, Ferien am Strand und Schokoladeneis, NIEMAND *braucht* dieses, man *will* es haben.

... um zum TE zurück zu kommen und viele hier auch zu wiederholen - JA man kann mit einer Rute erfolgreich Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Karpfen, Schleien und Aale beangeln - hab ich jahrelang als Stöpsel und Jungangler gemacht. Und ich denke ich habe davon profitiert NICHT von Anfang an das ultimativ passende Gerät gehabt zu haben. (oha! Indikativ, Perfekt, Infinitiv wenn ich mich nicht irre |kopfkrat) Nur durch die "Not" habe ich herausgefunden was ich wirklich brauche und was nicht.

|wavey:


----------



## Moneymaker95 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

http://www.amazon.de/DAM-Calyber-Spin-2-teilig-Spinnrute/dp/B001BECX86/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&qid=1344883814&sr=8-35 

Dies ist die rute die mir empfholen wurde und ich gekauft habe,
Der verkäufer hätte mich ja mal besser beraten können dann hätte ich mir lieber spezifisch zu beiden fischen eine gekauft statt dies dann immernoch machen zu müssen und die rute dann übrig bleibt.
Also bespule ich die rolle am besten mit ner 20 geflochtenen? Auf die par euros kommts dann nicht mehr drauf an für eine geflochtende.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Nicht übertreiben, ne 10er oder max. ne 13er ist auf der Rute mehr als genug.


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Die DAM Calyber ist doch auch nichts Schlechtes, soweit ich gehört hab. Soll ein bissel weich sein, macht sie dann aber zu einer guten Wobbler/Spinner/Blinker Rute. 
Und meiner Meinung nach ist das Wurfgewicht schon ziemlich allround. Gehen Barsch- bis Hechtköder mit.


----------



## Barbenspezi (13. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Im Endeffekt kann man doch eh nicht beeinflussen was beisst.
Ich war auf Barsch. Leichte Spinrute. 5-20g WG. Einen kleinen Effzett Spinner in Gr.3 drauf im Barschdekor. Schön auf Barsch. Da knallt es Vollgas und der Esox springt aus dem Wasser und ich im Drill wie der König.
Auch Zander gehen auf Spinner.
Sicher sollte man zwischen leichten Köder und schweren Köder unterscheiden. Aber genau die Rute zu genau dem Fisch gibt es in meinen Augen nicht.
Mein Opa hat mit einem umgebauten Besenstiel auch alles aus dem Wasser geholt. Dem Fisch war es egal, womit er an Land gezogen wurde.


----------



## Andal (14. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Mit der Calyber kannst du wirklich schön Allround-Spinnfischen. Die Beratung war nicht die schlechteste. Pack dir eine 6 kg Geflochtene drauf und sieh zu, was dir von der ganzen Spinnerei am meisten Spaß macht. Dann kannst du immer noch nachlegen.

20er Geflecht ist eindeutig zu derbe. Mit so einer Schnur fische ich hier in Norwgen mit Naturködern auf deutlich größere Fische, als du im Süßwasser erwarten kannst und dafür reicht auch dicke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Andals Tipp passt schon - und mach Dir keine Gedanken, Du wirst in Deinem Leben noch mehr Ruten kaufen, als Du jetzt überhaupt kennst...

Ist bei (fast) jedem doch das Gleiche:
Man fängt mit universeller einsetzbarem Gerät an und spezialisiert sich dann immer weiter..

Da man aber - sei es im Netz oder am Wasser - zu seinem Gerät immer unterschiedliche Meinungen hört (und vor allem IMMER "was viel besseres" empfohlen kriegt), bleibt es nunmal nicht aus, dass man dann nicht nur das erste Spezalgerät für ne bestimmte Methode kauft, sondern fast zwangsweise dann auch die näxte (übernäxte etc.) Qualitätsstufe...

Jeder, der wie ich bei Frauen ihren Schuhkaufwahn nicht nachvollziehen kann, sollte sich mal seinen Angelkeller angucken.......

Bis man dann soweit ist, dass man sich auf Grund Alter, Erfahrung und Zahl der gefangenen Fische wieder in seiner Ausrüstung zu beschränken anfängt, das dauert ne Weile..

Und geht auch nie komplett, wie ja auch Andal zugegeben hat (bei ihm ja nur beim spinnfischen..)..

Du wirst dann wohl als näxtes ne richtige Barschrute kaufen, genauso wie dann ne Rute für größere Köder...

Also nur keine Panik, bis dahin passt Deine recht universell einsetzbare Rute allemal..


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Und jeder kennt ihn, den Vereinskameraden, der aussieht, als wenn er schon bei der Varusschlacht dabei war.
Er kommt mit immer demselben Glasfaser-Tele-Knüppel ans Wasser, welcher als Schlagwerkzeug schon manchen Jungbullen in die Knie gezwungen hat.
Die Monoschnur springt in dicken Ringeln von der Rolle und wurde gekauft, als ich stolz auf mein erstes Auto war (Matchbox meine ich).
Er ködert einen rostigen Heintzblinker an oder 2 Maiskörner oder einen 2Pfd.-KöFi, feuert das Ganze sagenhafte achtmeterfuffzich raus
...und fängt wie Sau _(der verdammte, alte Sack)_!


----------



## Barbenspezi (14. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und jeder kennt ihn, den Vereinskameraden, der aussieht, als wenn er schon bei der Varusschlacht dabei war.
> Er kommt mit immer demselben Glasfaser-Tele-Knüppel ans Wasser, welcher als Schlagwerkzeug schon manchen Jungbullen in die Knie gezwungen hat.
> Die Monoschnur springt in dicken Ringeln von der Rolle und wurde gekauft, als ich stolz auf mein erstes Auto war (Matchbox meine ich).
> Er ködert einen rostigen Heintzblinker an oder 2 Maiskörner oder einen 2Pfd.-KöFi, feuert das Ganze sagenhafte achtmeterfuffzich raus
> ...und fängt wie Sau _(der verdammte, alte Sack)_!



Sehr schön beschrieben, Kati.
Ich war in Bulgarien im Urlaub. Natürlich musste ich dort angeln gehen. Was glaubt ihr wie die Einheimischen dort Fische angeln?!? Die ziehen dort auch die dicken Karpfen heraus und haben in ihrem ganzen Leben noch keine Carbon Karpfenrute, Freilaufrolle oder geschweige einen Boilie gesehen. Die haben Futterkörbe, damit würde ich mich schämen. Haken werden aus Draht gebogen und Vorfächer selber geknotet. Haarmontage? Hahahaha.. Da standen plötzlich 10 Bulgaren um mich herum und haben gestaunt, wie ein Haken ohne Köder Fisch bringen soll.

Sorry für OT. Aber passte so schön zu Kati seinem Einwurf.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Die Rute passt schon. Geflochtene drauf und du bist für Zander und Barsch perfekt gerüstet. Für Hecht momentan auch - in der Brutfischsaison ziehen viele Angler sowieso mit leichterem Gerät ans Wasser, da auch die Ködergrößen oftmals dem aktuellen Beuteschema angepasst werden.

Ich würde erst einmal fleißig mit der Rute auf alles Fischen und wenn du dann meinst mit großen Gummilatschen, Bucktailspinnern oder Jerkbaits angreifen zu müssen, kannst du dir gröberes Geschirr holen (oder feineres für´s ultraleichte Spinnen auf Barsch).

Ich biete an meiner 60g-Gerte auch mal einen 2er Spinner und muss eben in Kauf nehmen, dass ich nicht so weit werfen kann und ein handlanger Barsch kein Gegner ist.


----------



## Moneymaker95 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Inwievern spielt die rutenlänge beim spinnen eine rolle 2,13 ist doch ganz schön kurz?


----------



## Nordwärts (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Kürzere Ruten bedeuten ein besseres "handling". Natürlich wird die Wurfweite dadurch sehr engeschränkt. Längere Ruten bedeuten mehr weite, und erlauben dir auch idR. im Drill den Fisch zu zeigen, wo es lang geht. Längere Ruten werden auch oft an hängerreichen Stellen benutzt, z.B. Steinpackungen, um hier den Gummi besser über der Steinpackung zu führen. Ich finde allerdings, ob nun kurz oder lang, sooo einen großen Unterschied macht es nun nicht.
Lange Ruten haben eben den Nachteil nicht ganz so handlig zu sein, und sie sind, der Länge geschulet, oft schwerer und kopflastiger dazu!


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*



Nordwärts schrieb:


> Kürzere Ruten bedeuten ein besseres "handling". Natürlich wird die Wurfweite dadurch sehr engeschränkt. Längere Ruten bedeuten mehr weite, und erlauben dir auch idR. im Drill den Fisch zu zeigen, wo es lang geht. Längere Ruten werden auch oft an hängerreichen Stellen benutzt, z.B. Steinpackungen, um hier den Gummi besser über der Steinpackung zu führen.* Ich finde allerdings, ob nun kurz oder lang, sooo einen großen Unterschied macht es nun nicht.*
> Lange Ruten haben eben den Nachteil nicht ganz so handlig zu sein, und sie sind, der Länge geschulet, oft *schwerer und kopflastiger dazu!*




Meine Zander und Hechtruten bewegen sich alle im Bereich von 2,44m-3,30m. Der Unterschied ist mehr als gewaltig.
Logischerweise sind die längeren auch kopflastiger. Aber wer das bemängelt, der hat die Generation vor IM- XXXXX nicht
kennen gelernt.|supergri


----------



## Nordwärts (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum nicht mit einer route Hecht Zander und Barch*

Hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt?

Ich meine, wenn Steinpackung da ist, dann kann man mit einer längeren Rute die Hänger auch nicht so viel mehr vermeiden, als mit einer kürzeren. Wenn der Gummi auf die Steinpackung trifft, und sich verhakt, der hängt der, sowohl bei einer kurzen, als auch bei einer langen Rute. Mit einer langen kann man nur durch den längeren Hebel die Absinkphase des Gummis verlängern, und damit auch die Zeit, bis der Gummi auf die Steinpackung trifft.

Nichts anderes meinte ich!

Gruß


----------

